# TTOC badges



## nutts

The supplier has been paid for the badges as of Wednesday. Dave is expected delivery of badges to him on Friday. He then will package each badge and send it out over the weekend or Monday (there are 200 badges to package, address & send :-/). He is on vacation from Wed next week, so it is his intention to square all these badges away before he goes. This means that badges should start arriving thru your letter boxes early next week.

The package will contain, badge(s), adhesive tape, 3M cleaner (to prep the paintwork for the tape), instructions for putting the tape on the badge and the badge on the car  & a disclaimer (in case you have put the tape on the wrong side and the badge falls off :)

Thanks for everyone's patience. I know most of you have paid months ago, but we started to collect the money early, because we knew it would take a LONG time to get all the money in.

Keep an eye out for them.  ;D


----------



## Guest

good work m8


----------



## jonah

second that ;D


----------



## jgoodman00

I third that.

Cheers


----------



## pgtt

thanks m8


----------



## TTotal

Well can I " 5th " that even though Phil didnt "4th" it ?


----------



## J1WEY

;D ;D
On behalf of the Dog & Myself I 6th. that. Thanks for all the hard work, just hope you get the rest of the cash.
John


----------



## nutts

No I didn't get all the cash , but Dave has been good enough to pay for them and keep them in stock. He's a good man.

Mark

Goodbye.


----------



## TTotal

"Goodbye"???


----------



## genie_v1

Ditto
(9th i think)


----------



## TTotal

> Ditto
> (9th i think)


No mate only 7th !! ;D


----------



## A3DFU

So I can safely 8th this


----------



## TTotal

Aha some clever sod at last He he he ! So there's only 9 of us then in the TTOC


----------



## A3DFU

How on earth can the club survive with ??9??members???
Shock, horror Â


----------



## GRANNY

Make that 9


----------



## A3DFU

the club is growing rapidly 
eve, Carol


----------



## pette

10 dude.


----------



## NickP

My Badge has arrived!!

Cheers for all the efforts NuTTs!! ;D


----------



## nutts

Nick I know you're happy,but this is the 3rd thread you've posted on ;D ;D


----------



## NickP

;D :


----------



## Guest

An actual question - where, if anywhere are people intending on mounting the badge - on the front, rear, side? I have never seen the badge as it wouldn't load on my browser for some reason...

Just so I can be involved I'll 11th it to Nutts. ;D


----------



## nutts

Mine has been on the rear immediately above the quattro badge. Order of preference for other badges would be where the "S-Line" badges are and then on the front grill.


----------



## Monique

I bought and paid for a badge b4 being a member!

How's that for interested?


----------



## beastty

Nutts
are there any left?


----------



## nutts

BeasTTy,
There has been a sudden rush for badges, but give Dave a ring on 01234 300091. He'll either sell you badge or an armrest ;D


----------



## beastty

Nutts
Cheers all done


----------



## DXN

Still no badges.


----------



## M12BJN

It's arrived! ;D

From PowerPoint design to finished item. Looks the business. Cheers to all involved. ;D

Was going to fit it this AM but it's peeing down at the moment!  Typical.

Cheers again,
Ben ;D


----------



## moley

Woo hoo. They arrived this morning ;D

Thanks everyone who was involved.

... now, when are we going to do some polo shirts with the same motif ;D

Moley


----------



## nutts

All in good time Moley ;D


----------



## malcolmg

I am too late.

I would like to order TTOC badges, who do I contact


----------



## nutts

DaveM at the TTShop on 01234 300091 and if he's sold out, then Thorney may have one for sale.


----------

